# Rescue Cats Needing New Homes



## lincs ark (Mar 15, 2009)

Lincs Ark Animal Welfare have several lovely rescued cats currently in foster care and seeking kind loving homes within the Lincolnshire area. These include

*UPDATE! THESE LOVELY CATS ARE STILL WAITING FOR NEW HOMES - CAN YOU HELP?*

Madeline: Beautiful ginger and white longhaired lady aged 6 years old. She came to us as a stray and has been in foster care for so long waiting patiently for her forever home. She keeps being overlooked for younger models! She is pretty, affectionate, and likes to have her long hair brushed! Needs a home where she is the only cat and without young children. Ideally Suited to a home where she will have company for most of the time as she loves being with people. Can you offer this lovely lady the home she has waited so long for? See her photo on our website - she is gorgeous! Main Page

LUCY (HAS BEEN REHOMED): A very sweet little black and white girl aged 18mths old. Looks just like the cartoon cat on the Felix catfood ads! She is a little nervous when meeting new people, but once she gets to know you she is a very affectionate and playful cat. She is vacc'd and neutered.

Garth & Dickie; Gorgeous brothers aged 12months old. Both black, semi-longhaired boys. We would like these young lads to go to a new home together.

If interested please call for more information. tel:07547 454756 (for Madeline/Lucy) or 07880 716121 (Garth & Dickie) or Email: [email protected]
Please note: Enquiries within Lincolnshire only please and home checks are carried out. Thanks!


----------

